# Food Packet Longevity



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't start this topic because I know the answer...I started it because I want to LEARN the answer.

Everyone is probably completely familiar with those small packets of ketchup (catsup) that you get
when you buy a burger. You can also get mayonnaise, mustard, sometimes relish and so on.

Well there they are. Incredibly convenient, single serving, well sealed.

How long do they last in storage? 

I realize that storage conditions can have a HUGE impact on their longevity...but let's assume that they
are kept in a cool, dark place (my basement).

I'd LIKE to buy a case of each, but if their lifespan is short it won't make sense to do so.

Grim


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

This is a good question.

I suspect the Ketchup will last longer than the mayo.

Ketchup has lots of sugar and sometimes salt in it. Mayo usually has a very high fat content, depending on the oil type it could go rancid, but generally oil can also store a long time, and technically be usable but will be after its best before date and start to break down.

McDonald's packs in fact have date markings on them, you can ask for the box to be checked for the best before date. 

I would guess it should be used within a year and a half of manufacture, but in fact will likely not kill you for some time after that.

I would exercise way more caution on the mayo or any fat based sauces with low sugar content.


----------

